# Tool Grinder



## kd4gij (Apr 5, 2015)

I picked up the hf circular saw blade sharpener to use for grinding brazed carbide. has anyone else done this?


----------



## newbydave (Apr 5, 2015)

kd4gij said:


> I picked up the hf circular saw blade sharpener to use for grinding brazed carbide. has anyone else done this?


Have been thinking about getting one of those as well, for sharpening my saw blades and whatever. Think it could be modified for
sharpening all kinds of carbide tools.


----------



## JimDawson (Apr 6, 2015)

Looks like it would work with a bit of modification.  Sounds like something I would do.  A fun project.


----------



## jererp (Apr 6, 2015)

I've been contemplating the same purchase. I think it could be used to sharpen cutters for my Burke horizontal mill. They look like small fat circular saw blades.


----------



## ronboley (Apr 6, 2015)

Yep...I have one and used it for all my carbide tipped wood cutting circular saw blades from 5" diameter to 10" diameter.  Also sharpened a neighbor's 14" diameter carbide tipped metal cutting circular saw blade.  Works pretty good...some things on it are not real "precision", but good enough to get the job done.  It takes a little set-up for each diameter and style blade.


----------



## kd4gij (Apr 6, 2015)

Well I did not get it to sharpen sawblades. I intend to put a table on it for touch up of brazed carbide lathe bits. I also wanted to use it for grinding chipbrakers on them but the diamond wheel doesn't appeir to have grit on the edge. I will be looking for a differn't wheel for it.


----------



## Randall Marx (Oct 17, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> Well I did not get it to sharpen sawblades. I intend to put a table on it for touch up of brazed carbide lathe bits. I also wanted to use it for grinding chipbrakers on them but the diamond wheel doesn't appeir to have grit on the edge. I will be looking for a differn't wheel for it.


So, how did it work for you? I'm looking for a good alternative for sharpening/ grinding cutters and this sounds interesting.
Thanks.
Randall


----------

